# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Национальная выставка-ярмарка Республики Беларусь в г.Ашхабад, Туркменистан

## ByFly

11-13 декабря 2015 г. в г. Ашхабад в выставочном дворце Серги Кошги пройдет Национальная выставка-ярмарка Республики Беларусь в Туркменистане.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

